# H380 powder



## devildogg (Nov 21, 2009)

I am wondering about h380 powder loaded in a 243 with 70 smk bullets. My question is how temp sensitive is it. ive been doing some loading for a new gun and trying to work up a load. Ive found it to be very accurate out this gun but ive been doing a lot of research on different powders and see a lot of people say it is temp sensitive. about 99% of my hunting is going to be in cooler weather to super cold weather 50 degrees to -30 degrees. any advice will help thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd guess that H380 is going to a lot more sensitive to temps compared to their Extreme line. I've used a lot of Varget in the 243 with excellent results and it is in their extreme powder line that is a lot less sensitive to temp variations. But i have still seen some variations of 60 degree shifts.

xdeano


----------

